# Classic Ford T - Richard Blizzard



## AJD (27 Feb 2008)

Hello,  
I am looking for an old issue of Practical Woodworking, probably October or November 1989. There is the plan of the model of the Classic T drawn by Richard Blizzard.

I have nearly finished the Rolls Royce Silver Ghost 1907 according to the plans he drew. The upholstery is still to be done.

Thanks very much for your help and/or advice to find this plan.

Anny


----------



## Shultzy (5 Mar 2008)

Hi Anny, I think I have the plans of the Classic T Ford but its amongst all the other toy plans as I've cut the Practical Woodworking mags and split them up. I'll have a look and PM you when I've found it. I'm a devotee of Richard Blizzard as he started me on making toys. My avatar is the fork lift truck from his book.


----------



## matt taylor (10 Mar 2008)

I also like his stuff, i have recently finished the ladybird from one of his books for my son.
Of course he prefers to stand in it rather than scoot about on 

I would like to make more stuff but am stuck at finding the wheels and the fixings for wheels where do you get yours from??


----------



## Shultzy (10 Mar 2008)

Matt, if you google "toy wheels" there are plenty. I use these

http://www.alwayshobbies.com/Store/Whee ... ed-Wheels-


----------



## matt taylor (10 Mar 2008)

thanks i will have alook


----------

